# Landscaping change



## flash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am thinking of changing my landscaping and would like opinion if I should be increasing my lighting

Current setup: 29 gal high, 36 watts lighting from Coralife 30" T5 light, florite substrate about 2" deep at front & 4" deep at back & DIY co2 setup. Livestock consists of 13 tetras.

I have been able to grow - amazon sword (does OK) & red wendtii (grows well? height about 15" tall 1/2 stem & 1/2 leaf). I will severely thin out the wendtii & trim back the amazon. I also have some problems with algea on the plant leaves.

Thinking of adding: either dwarf hairgrass or micro sword + some other mid sized plants such as Ludwigia. 

Should 36 watts of T5 lighting be enough - how much more T5 wattage do you think I should add. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you have to think more about PAR not wattage when you use T5 light fixture.

If your 29g is 30WX 13DX 18H then your current light might be okay. It really depends on your reflector.

you might want to look at this thread

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774


----------



## flash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well the Planted Tank thread went completely over my head.
As near as I can figure - Coralife reflector is not very efficient on 2 bulb T5 lamp. Probably have low light unit on 29H tank.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Lot of people at planted tank seems think so. They do like catalina fixture, i don't know if you want to add that. Finnex has pretty nice LED fixtures too but they provide medium to low light.


----------

